# Better Fonts



## Foxturn (2 mo ago)

Anything on the update menu regarding bigger and brighter fonts? They can be difficult to see especially when driving.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Foxturn said:


> Anything on the update menu regarding bigger and brighter fonts? They can be difficult to see especially when driving.


 Nope. No user settings to improve readability, colors, contrast, font size / type / color, etc. You either like (or learn to live with) what Tesla gives you or you buy a different car.

Great opportunity for aftermarket vendors to improve on. Until the next Tesla OTA "update" destroys all the settings.


----------

